# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Aktueller Warnhinweis fr alle Verkufer in privaten Kleinanzeigen

## Redaktion

Einige User haben uns auf betrgerische Anfragen hingewiesen, die zur Zeit an Verkufer im Kleinanzeigen-Bereich gesendet werden:

Englischsprachige Anfragen mit Absender 'benita.knowles@yahoo.co.uk' sollten ignoriert werden. Es handelt sich mutmalich um einen Betrugsversuch mit Abfrage eurer persnlichen Kontaktdaten.

Weiter unten findet ihr eine Kopie der Anfragen sowie der bei Antworten darauf folgenden Kommunikation.

Diese und eventuell hnliche zuknftige Anfragen, auch von anderen Absendern, solltet ihr ignorieren.

Solche Anfragen und hnliche Betrugsmaschen kommen auf Kleinanzeigen- und Automobil-Plattformen fters vor. Ausfhrliche Infos zu bekannten Maschen findet ihr z.B. auch hier: http://sicherer-autokauf.de/de/categ...trugsmethoden/

Danke fr eure Aufmerksamkeit!



------------- Aktuelle Anfrage aus Juni 2013 ----------
I am Benita Knowles from Old dumfries,I am interested on your wind surf advert,Let me have the recent photos,recent Condition and least offering price.
i wait your response.
Regards,
Benita Knowles

---------- Feedback der Betrger, wenn man darauf antwortet -------------
PAYMENT AND COLLECTION
Hello,
Thanks for your response to my mail,I Apologise for the delay in replying you.I'm very much interested in it and the asking price of 250 uros is OK with me.Well I read and understand that it is in a very good condition.However I'll instruct my Business colleague in Europe to issue you a Euro Bankers Draft/Check in your name with an advance Payment which will cover the shipping to our home and having it in mind that business is based on trust,The reason is that my Shipper would be coming to Pick up most items in France for me.
You will receive an over-payment,Take it to your bank,Have it Cleared in your Local Bank,Deduct the cost price due for the purchase and the remainder after deducting your cost will be used for the pickup by my reputable shipping company's staff in United Kingdom,You will be sending the remainder to my agent via Money Transfer,she will take care of the pickup from your location,So you should be expecting a Check/Bankers Draft in a couple of days.If this is clear please do write me back with all the details below in order to make the Payment Payable: :-

Info needed are as follows:
(1)Check payable to:
(2)Home Address:
(3)State:
(4)Post code:
(5)City:
(6)Country:
(7)Telephone number/mobile phone:

Note :- Am ready to offer you an additional 40 uros  plus your sales price,If you do consider it sold to me and turn away every other interested buyer's or better still take off the ads of the Website.
My Contact details are shown below : As the new owner
Name........Mrs Benita.S.Knowles
Contact........91 Irish St
Dumfries DG1 2PB,
United Kingdom

Thanks With Regards
Mrs Benita Knowles
benita.knowles@yahoo.co.uk

----------------------------------------

----------


## soulsurfer42

Die Idee hinter der hier beschriebenen Masche ist folgende:

Es wird in der Tat ein Scheck ausgestellt und bersandt, und zwar ein auslndischer. Der wird von dem Opfer bei seiner Bank eingelst und der ausgewiesene Betrag wird dem Konto des Opfers auch gutgeschrieben - allerdings, was in Zeiten, in denen Scheckzahlungen so modern wie Telex und BTX sind, kaum jemand wei: nur unter dem Vorbehalt der Einlsung durch die auslndische Bank, auf die der Scheck gezogen ist.

Die allerdings wird einen Teufel tun; der Scheck ist nmlich eine Flschung.

Es kann mehrere Wochen dauern, bis klar ist, dass der Scheck geplatzt ist. Bis dahin sieht der Kontoauszug des Opfers prima aus: der Tter hat ja scheinbar "zur Sicherheit" einen ganz erheblich hheren Betrag berwiesen als eigentlich geschuldet. 

Ist die Katze aus dem Sack, belastet die Bank des Opfers das Konto dann wieder in entsprechender Hhe. In der Zwischenzeit hat der Tter das Opfer aufgefordert, den Differenzbetrag zwischen dem Kaufpreis und der vermeintlichen "Sicherheitsberzahlung" zurckzuzahlen. Das passiert dann meist via Western Union - da ist nmlich der Empfnger nicht nachverfolgbar.

Wenn man Glck hat, hatte der Tter es nur auf die berweisung der Differenz zwischen "Sicherheitsleistung" und Kaufpreis abgesehen. Wenn man Pech hat, hat er auch noch das Material abholen lassen - und sich bei dieser Gelegenheit, statt die Rckzahlung per Western Union zu verlangen, durch einen Komplizen auch noch den vermeintlich "berschieenden" Betrag einkassiert. Ach ja: und die eigene Bank zieht sich fr den geplatzten Scheck und die Rckbuchung gleich noch einen Schwung vllig berzogener Gebhren. Danke auch dafr.

Perfide, oder? Also, Finger weg von ausndischen Interessenten, wenn die etwas anderes als Barzahlung oder Vorabberweisung anbieten.

Das ist in der Tat ein Massenphnomen.

Gru


Christian

----------


## Redaktion

Die oben erwhnte Masche kann sich jederzeit in hnlicher Form wiederholen, deshalb grundstzlich keine Bezahlung per Scheck akzeptieren.

Barzahlung bei bergabe und Vorkasse sind die beiden sichersten Methoden fr Verkufer, bei Bezahlung per PayPal sollten die Vorgaben zum Verkuferschutz beachtet werden (z.B. tatschliche Lieferadresse muss die vom Kufer bei PayPal angegebene Adresse sein).

Aktuell wurde uns ein weiterer Betrugsversuch gemeldet (Absender: t.lange107@yahoo.com), hier eine Kopie der Kommunikation:

----------------
Hallo,
Vielen Dank fr Ihre E-Mail, ich schtze Ihre Bemhungen zur Herstellung dieser Transaktion ein erfolgreiches ... Ich mchte zu Ihrer Position zu kommen und sehen Sie die Artikel, sondern die Art meiner Arbeit wrde mir nicht erlauben ... Bin mit dem Preis ok der Artikel, die 400 und ich wre bietet Ihnen 600 , weil ich Sie halte es fr andere Kufer verkauft ... mchte ich meine Kunden, der Sie per Scheck zahlen wrde von seiner Bank in Oldenburg zu treten, wrde der Scheck sein gutgeschrieben in Ihr Bankkonto innerhalb von 3-5 Tagen erhalten Sie den Scheck in der nchsten Woche erhalten.
Die folgenden Informationen sind durch die Bank, um den Scheck zu Ihnen heraus erforderlich:
1. Vollstndige Namen
2. Vollstndige Adresse
3, Telefonnummern
Prost
----------------

----------


## Redaktion

Aktuell sind wieder Betrger mit der selben Masche unterwegs (Absender: t.lange1077@gmail.com), hier eine Kopie der Kommunikation:

----------------
Hallo,
Vielen Dank fr Ihre E-Mail, ich schtze Ihre Bemhungen zur Herstellung dieser Transaktion ein erfolgreiches ... Ich mchte zu Ihrer Position zu kommen und sehen Sie die Artikel, sondern die Art meiner Arbeit wrde mir nicht erlauben ... Bin mit dem Preis ok der Artikel, die €750 und ich wre bietet Ihnen €950, weil ich Sie halte es fr andere Kufer verkauft ... mchte ich meine Kunden, der Sie per Scheck zahlen wrde von seiner Bank in Oldenburg zu treten, wrde der Scheck sein gutgeschrieben in Ihr Bankkonto innerhalb von 3-5 Tagen erhalten Sie den Scheck in der nchsten Woche erhalten.
Die folgenden Informationen sind durch die Bank erforderlich ist, um die Ausgabe von Scheck fr Sie:
1. Vollstndige Namen
2. Vollstndige Adresse
3, Telefonnummern
Prost
----------------

----------


## speedjunkie

genau die gleiche E-Mail habe ich heute auch von t.lange107@yahoo.com bekommen

----------


## Pete2

Antwortet blo nicht auf diese Adresse!!!!!!!

alexandra_christine@outlook.com

Wre fast darauf reingefallen. Hier der Text:
__________________________________________________  ___________
[1. Mail Betreff]
North Sails 460 SDM (4 mal gefahren)    90€

[1. Mail Text] 
Hallo Verkufer,

ich mchte wissen, ob immer noch zum Verkauf zur Verfgung stehen,wenn man noch wieder zu mir
mit ihre Preisvorstellung und der gegenwrtige Zustand.

Vielen Dank und wieder zurck
__________________________________________________  _______
[2. Mail Betreff] 
Abholung Adresse erforderlich

[2.Mail Text]

Vielen Dank fr die mail, bin ok mit Artikel- und der Preis ist okay fr mich ich werde sie gerne darber informieren, dass ein Mitarbeiter in der Europa- und, dass ma von mir, dass ist wegen mir 1000 €. und ist bereit, sich einer Quench in Europa Fonds in meinem Namen ich werde haben, weisen Sie ihn fr die Ausstellung, die Querempfindlichkeit zu sie dann zieht man die 90 € fr ihre Kosten preis und senden Sie die Balance fr mein Spediteur, der fr den Versand, wenn dies in Ordnung von dir will ich gern die folgenden Informationen in Bezug auf Erhalt der Querempfindlichkeit,auf die die Querempfindlichkeit Auf, Name
............
Vollstndige Adresse ..........
Stadt ... ..........
Stand ............
Land ..............
Zip-code ............
Zelle Telefonnummer ......
Home Telefonnummer .....
Telefonnummer .....
Wir freuen uns auf Ihre Antwort so schnell wie mglich .....
Bei ............

> Date: Mon, 2 Dec 2013 19:41:13 +0100
> From: ...
> To: alexandra_christine@outlook.com
> Subject: Re: North Sails 460 SDM (4 mal gefahren) 90€
>
> Hallo,
>
> Der Mast steht noch zum Verkauf.
> Der Mast hat leichte Oberflchliche Gebrauchsspuren, ist ansonsten aber
> wie neu.
>
> Peter
__________________________________________________  _________________
[3. Mail Betreff]
PAYMENT AND GET BACK TO ME TODAY

[3. Mail Text]
Hello,

  I will forwarded your information to the secretary. And she confirm to me that payment will be sent to you as soon as possible. Anyway, I will 

assume the product has been sold to me. Also i will appreciate it if you can get the advert off the website, so you don't get contacted by 

another buyer. Anyway, payment will be sent to your Address soon.

  Note: The secretary will issue an excess money on the payment which would cover both the payment and shipment alongside with 

shipments of my other goods i bought down from other locations.

  All you need to do, Once you cash the payment, you are to deduct your payment, afterward send the remaining funds to my shipping agent 

who will be coming down to your location for the pick up....the rest of my funds is meant for the shipment of all my consignment including 

yours I will send the shipping agent details when the payment delivers.

  I will entertain any comment or suggestion. And if not okay by you kindly get back to me so as to stop the secretary to stop the payment.

  Thanks and Get back

>Date: Fri, 6 Dec 2013 19:21:23 +0100
>Subject: AW: Abholung Adresse erforderlich
>From: ...
>To: alexandra_christine@outlook.com
>
>Hello,
>
>I'm sorry, but I can't understand this German. The sentences don't make sense and as a consequence, I >don't know, what you want to tell me.
>
>Could you please send me your last e-mail in english?
>I also understand French and Spanish, so if you want to write in one of these languages, it wouldn't be a >problem for me.
>
>I was able to understand, that you need my adress.
>
>The mast is about 2,45 metre long.
>
>Peter
__________________________________________________  ______________

Als ich den Forumseintrag gelesen hatte, habe ich geschrieben, dass ich den Mast nicht mehr verkaufe.

----------


## Finnenkratzer

> ...
> Vielen Dank fr die mail, bin ok mit Artikel- und der Preis ist okay fr mich ich werde sie gerne darber informieren, dass ein Mitarbeiter in der Europa- und, dass ma von mir, dass ist wegen mir 1000 . und ist bereit, sich einer Quench in Europa Fonds in meinem Namen ich werde haben, weisen Sie ihn fr die Ausstellung, die Querempfindlichkeit zu sie dann zieht man die 90  fr ihre Kosten preis und senden Sie die Balance fr mein Spediteur, der fr den Versand, wenn dies in Ordnung von dir will ich gern die folgenden Informationen in Bezug auf Erhalt der Querempfindlichkeit,auf die die Querempfindlichkeit Auf, Name



Boah - das Deutsch ist aber dermaen schlecht, da wrd ich gar nicht verstehen was die will :-D

----------


## Redaktion

Und wieder sind Betrger in den Kleinanzeigen unterwegs, mit der altbekannten Masche (Infos dazu weiter oben in diesem Thema):

Verwendete Mailadresse:
denis.muller477@yahoo.com

--- Anfrage -----------
What's your Last Price?
Reply
Was ist Ihre letzte Preis?
antworten
---------------------------


--- Wer darauf antwortet, erhlt ca. diesen Inhalt ------
Hallo,
Vielen Dank fr Ihre E-Mail, ich schtze Ihre Bemhungen dazu, diese Transaktion erfolgreich ein ... Ich mchte zu Ihrem Standort kommen und sehen Sie die Artikel, aber die Art meiner Arbeit wrde mir nicht erlauben .Am ok mit dem Preis der Artikel, die 375 und ich wrde anbieten werden Sie 500 , weil ich mchte, dass Sie halten es fr andere Kufer verkauft ist ... wrde ich meine Kunden zu kontaktieren, die Sie per Scheck von seiner Bank in Oldenburg zahlen wrde, wrde der Scheck sein in Ihr Bankkonto innerhalb von 3-5 Tagen gutgeschrieben, werden Sie die Scheck in der nchsten Woche erhalten.

Die folgenden Informationen werden von der Bank bentigt, um den Scheck zu Ihnen heraus:
1. Vollstndige Namen
2, Vollstndige Adresse
3, Telefonnummern
Prost
-------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Redaktion

Gleiche Methode mit Mailadresse 'denis.muller@yahoo.com' wurde uns von Ben gemeldet. Danke!

----------


## oldschool

Hallo, da der letzte Eintrag nun schon wieder ber ein Jahr alt ist lege ich noch einmal ein aktuelles Beispiel nach.
Es ist nach Jahren im Bereich Kleinanzeigen fr mich der erst Fall, in dem ich von Betrgern angeschrieben werde.

Es handelt sich um den Alias Namen "Alex Gomex" und der o. g. SMTP-Adresse.

Ein ganz klarer Betrugsversuch. hnliche Varianten sind z. B. auch beim Gebrauchtwagenhandel ber einschlgige Portale unter dem internationalen Begriff escrow fraud bekannt.

Dorthin natrlich keine privaten Daten versenden ...

Zum Abgleich fr Euch der Mailverkehr:


Gesendet: Mittwoch, 22. April 2015 um 20:35 Uhr
Von: "Alex Gomex" <gomex.rulf@hotmail.com>
An: "jiber@vollbio.de" <jiber@vollbio.de>
Betreff: Zahlung und Versand erforderlich...Gaastra Manic HD 4.7 - 2012 169 euro
Hallo Klaus,
Dank fr Ihre Antwort, ich will, dass du weit, bin interessiert,vonIhnen zu kaufen, und bin mit Ihrem letzten Wunschpreis zu befriedigen.Ich wohne in Ireland.Cheque, die Zahlung wird per heraus,Sie in Ihrem Namen und Sie werden es einzahlen, auf Ihrer Bank zwischen 3 bis 5 Tage, die Ihrem Konto gutgeschrieben wird.

Ich wird auch Versand Geld auf den Scheck und sobald der Scheck wird gelscht und der Fonds ist auf Ihrem Konto gutgeschrieben,Sie Ihr Geld abziehen und den Rest des Restbetrags an mein Spediteur, die zu Ihrem Standort zur Abholung kommen wird.

Mein Versender kommt fr Abholung zu Ihrem geeigneten Zeitpunkt.Ich will diese Transaktion vertrauensvolle Basis sein. Zurck zu mir mit Ihren vollstndigen Kontaktdaten:

Vollstndiger Name:...
Anschrift:...
Stadt:...
PLZ:...
Zustand:...
Land:...
Handy-Nummer...

Ich werde dafr sorgen, dass der Scheck an Sie innerhalb von 5 bis 6 Arbeitstagen bekommt.

Alles Gute

Alex
==================================================  ====
Hello Klaus,
Thanks for your reply,i want you to know that am interested in buying it from you,and am satisfy with your desired last price.I reside in Ireland.Cheque payment will be send out to you in your name and you will deposit it on your bank between 3 to 5 days your account will be credited.

I will include shipping money on the cheque and once the cheque clears and the fund is credited on your account,you will deduct your money and transfer the rest of the balance to my shipper that will come to your location for pick up.

My shipper will come for pick up at your convenient time. I want this transaction to be base on trust. Get back to me with your full contact information:

Full Name :....
Full Address :....
City :....
Postal Code :....
State :....
Country :....
Mobile Number...

I will make sure the cheque gets to you within 5 to 6 working days.

Best Regards,

Alex



From: jiber@vollbio.de
To: gomex.rulf@hotmail.com
Subject: Aw: Gaastra Manic HD 4.7 - 2012 169 euro
Date: Wed, 22 Apr 2015 16:38:13 +0200

OK,

Variante 1, Versand erforderlich: Segel 157 EUR, Versand 12 EUR, Summe 169 EUR (Versand national)

Variante 2, kein Versand erforderlich: Segel 150 EUR

Gru
Klaus

Gesendet: Mittwoch, 22. April 2015 um 16:04 Uhr
Von: "Alex Gomex" <gomex.rulf@hotmail.com>
An: "jiber@vollbio.de" <jiber@vollbio.de>
Betreff: Gaastra Manic HD 4.7 - 2012 169 euro
Hallo
Ich mchte kaufen Sie Ihre Artikel zum Verkauf auf Dailydose geschrieben, gib mir deine letzten Preis dafr.

Gre

Alex

----------


## mikrowellenreiter

Liebe DailyDose Redaktion, besten Dank fr die Warnungen. Die Jungs geben aber anscheinend nicht auf, folgende E-Mail erreichte mich heute als Antwort auf eine Anzeige fr einen Neoprenanzug (die Dank Warnung nicht weiter beantwortet wurde):

Hallo xxxxxxx, 
Dank fr Ihre Antwort, ich will, dass du weit, bin interessiert,vonIhnen zu kaufen, und bin mit Ihrem letzten Wunschpreis zu befriedigen.Ich wohne in Ireland.Cheque, die Zahlung wird per heraus,Sie in Ihrem Namen und Sie werden es einzahlen, auf Ihrer Bank zwischen 3 bis 5 Tage, die Ihrem Konto gutgeschrieben wird. 


Ich wird auch Versand Geld auf den Scheck und sobald der Scheck wird gelscht und der Fonds ist auf Ihrem Konto gutgeschrieben,Sie Ihr Geld abziehen und den Rest des Restbetrags an mein Spediteur, die zu Ihrem Standort zur Abholung kommen wird. 


Mein Versender kommt fr Abholung zu Ihrem geeigneten Zeitpunkt.Ich will diese Transaktion vertrauensvolle Basis sein. Zurck zu mir mit Ihren vollstndigen Kontaktdaten: 


Vollstndiger Name:... 
Anschrift:... 
Stadt:... 
PLZ:... 
Zustand:... 
Land:... 
Handy-Nummer... 


Ich werde dafr sorgen, dass der Scheck an Sie innerhalb von 5 bis 6 Arbeitstagen bekommt. 


Alles Gute 


Alex 
==================================================  ==== 
Hello xxxxxx, 
Thanks for your reply,i want you to know that am interested in buying it from you,and am satisfy with your desired last price.I reside in Ireland.Cheque payment will be send out to you in your name and you will deposit it on your bank between 3 to 5 days your account will be credited. 


I will include shipping money on the cheque and once the cheque clears and the fund is credited on your account,you will deduct your money and transfer the rest of the balance to my shipper that will come to your location for pick up. 


My shipper will come for pick up at your convenient time. I want this transaction to be base on trust. Get back to me with your full contact information: 


Full Name :.... 
Full Address :.... 
City :.... 
Postal Code :.... 
State :.... 
Country :.... 
Mobile Number... 


I will make sure the cheque gets to you within 5 to 6 working days. 


Best Regards, 


Alex

----------


## oldschool

Da war unser Alex heute wohl mehrfach aktiv.
Anders als mikrowellenreiter habe ich allerdings eine ganz kurze erste Mail erhalten. Dass man in etwas unsauberem deutsch angeschrieben wird, kommt ja schon mal vor. Mit der zweiten Mail war in meinem Fall allerdings alles klar ... Betrugsversuch!

----------


## mikrowellenreiter

> Da war unser Alex heute wohl mehrfach aktiv.
> Anders als mikrowellenreiter habe ich allerdings eine ganz kurze erste Mail erhalten. Dass man in etwas unsauberem deutsch angeschrieben wird, kommt ja schon mal vor. Mit der zweiten Mail war in meinem Fall allerdings alles klar ... Betrugsversuch!



Hi Oldschool, hatte von "unserem Alex" auch ne kurze erste Mail erhalten, schon einigermaen schrg, und auch von selbiger E-Mail-Adresse wie bei Dir:

"gomex.rulf@hotmail.com schrieb:
Hallo xxxxx!
Alex (eMail-Adresse: gomex.rulf@hotmail.com) hat die folgende Anfrage zu deiner Kleinanzeige 'Xcel Hooded Infiniti X2' auf DAILY DOSE gesendet:
Hallo
Ich mchte kaufen Sie Ihre Artikel zum Verkauf auf Dailydose geschrieben, gib mir deine letzten Preis dafr.

Gre
"

Soviel von Alex, alias Nigeria Connection.
Wnsch Dir trotzdem noch nen schnen Tag.
Cheers

----------


## Redaktion

Aktuell kommt wieder die altbekannte Betrugsmasche in den Kleinanzeigen vor. Betrger fragen unter der Verwendung der Mailadressen thomkingslee@hotmail.com und gomex.rulf@hotmail.com (Pseudonym: Thomas Smith, Alex Gomex) folgendes an:

---------------------------------
Hallo X,
Dank fr Ihre Antwort, ich will, dass du weit, bin interessiert,vonIhnen zu kaufen, und bin mit Ihrem letzten Wunschpreis zu befriedigen.Ich wohne in Ireland.Cheque, die Zahlung wird per heraus,Sie in Ihrem Namen und Sie werden es einzahlen, auf Ihrer Bank zwischen 3 bis 5 Tage, die Ihrem Konto gutgeschrieben wird.
Ich wird auch Versand Geld auf den Scheck und sobald der Scheck wird gelscht und der Fonds ist auf Ihrem Konto gutgeschrieben,Sie Ihr Geld abziehen und den Rest des Restbetrags an mein Spediteur, die zu Ihrem Standort zur Abholung kommen wird.
Mein Versender kommt fr Abholung zu Ihrem geeigneten Zeitpunkt.Ich will diese Transaktion vertrauensvolle Basis sein. Zurck zu mir mit Ihren vollstndigen Kontaktdaten:
Vollstndiger Name:...
Anschrift:...
Stadt:...
PLZ:...
Zustand:...
Land:...
Handy-Nummer...
Ich werde dafr sorgen, dass der Scheck an Sie innerhalb von 5 bis 6 Arbeitstagen bekommt.
Alles Gute
Thomas
==================================================  ====
Hello X,
Thanks for your reply,i want you to know that am interested in buying it from you,and am satisfy with your desired last price.I reside in Ireland.Cheque payment will be send out to you in your name and you will deposit it on your bank between 3 to 5 days your account will be credited.
I will include shipping money on the cheque and once the cheque clears and the fund is credited on your account,you will deduct your money and transfer the rest of the balance to my shipper that will come to your location for pick up.
My shipper will come for pick up at your convenient time. I want this transaction to be base on trust. Get back to me with your full contact information:
Full Name :....
Full Address :....
City :....
Postal Code :....
State :....
Country :....
Mobile Number...
I will make sure the cheque gets to you within 5 to 6 working days.
Best Regards,
Thomas
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Diese Anfragen einfach ignorieren, nicht antworten!


Viele Gre
Jrgen/Red.

----------


## Surf Maniac

http://www.dailydose.de/private-klei...?siteid=194075

Privatkredit-Angebot

Beschreibung

Bentigen Sie Finanzierung fr Ihr Zuhause, fr Ihr Geschft, fr den Kauf von Auto, Motorrad kaufen, fr die Erstellung Ihres eigenen Unternehmens, Ihren persnlichen Bedrfnissen mehr fr Sie sorgen, weil Sie ein Darlehen in der Hhe mit einem Kupon von 3 bis 15 % Tarif je nach gewnschten haben knnen. Bitte geben Sie in Ihre Kreditantrge des Betrags genau, dass Sie ausleihen mchten.
Kontaktieren Sie durch Mail: (euros-finance@hotmail.com)
Nicht ernsthaft zu enthalten und sich keine schlechte Sprache bitte
Danke.

----------


## newt3

ER:
"hallo,
    Was ist Ihre beste Preisvorstellung?"

ICH:
Ihm normal geantwortet dass ich meinen Preis fr fair halte und er eben anrufen und vorbeikommen soll. als Antwort kam ein paar Stunden spter:

ER:
"hallo,
Ich bin sehr daran interessiert, Ihre Waren und bin OK mit dem
Preis, werde ich durch Sortieren Scheck zu bezahlen. Sobald Sie den
Scheck erhalten und auf Ihr Bankkonto innerhalb von 2-3 Werktagen
gutgeschrieben, dann wird der Kurier kommen und holen die Ware bei
Ihnen vor Ort in Deutschland. Ich brauche Ihre Informationen, die Sie die Bestellung zu berprfen OK zu senden. 

Vollstndiger Name auf dem Scheck sein: -
Strae: - ________
Stadt: - ________
plz: - ________
Land: - ________
Telefonnummer: - ________
Letzter Preis: -
Vielen Dank und beste Gre"

-----------------

Ihm daraufhin ein F.ck you zu antworten erspar ich mir mal.

----------


## Redaktion

Ein User meldet uns aktuell weitere Betrugsversuche, dieses Mal von der Mailadresse thorsten.flint3030@outlook.com

--- Text ---
hallo,
Ich bin sehr daran interessiert, Ihre Waren und bin OK mit dem
Preis, werde ich durch Sortieren Scheck zu bezahlen. Sobald Sie den
Scheck erhalten und auf Ihr Bankkonto innerhalb von 2-3 Werktagen
gutgeschrieben, dann wird der Kurier kommen und holen die Ware bei
Ihnen vor Ort in Deutschland. Ich brauche Ihre Informationen, die Sie die Bestellung zu berprfen OK zu senden. 

Vollstndiger Name auf dem Scheck sein: -
Strae: - ________
Stadt: - ________
plz: - ________
Land: - ________
Telefonnummer: - ________
Letzter Preis: -
Vielen Dank und beste Gre

----------


## surfmei

Montag EMail vom gleichen Absender mit gleichem Text erhalten.
Hat noch mehrmals meine Daten angefordert auch als ich schon abgelehnt hatte.

Gre, surfmei

----------


## derzilp

Ne, mach ruhig mal.

----------


## jojobernd

Weitere Fall - wieder Alex (diesmal mit leicht abgenderter E-Mailadresse):

From: Alex Gomex [mailto:gomex.rulff@hotmail.com] 
Sent: Tuesday, May 19, 2015 10:33 PM
To: *************
Subject: Zahlung und Versand erforderlich...Sonor 3005 inkl. Becken

Hallo ******,
Dank fr Ihre Antwort, ich will, dass du weit, bin interessiert, von Ihnen zu kaufen, und bin mit Ihrem letzten Wunschpreis zu befriedigen. Ich wohne in Irland. Scheck Zahlung wird per heraus, Sie in Ihrem Namen und Sie werden es einzahlen, auf Ihrer Bank zwischen 3 bis 5 Tage, die Ihrem Konto gutgeschrieben wird.

Ich wird auch Versand Geld auf den Scheck und sobald der Scheck wird gelscht und der Fonds ist auf Ihrem Konto gutgeschrieben, Sie Ihr Geld abziehen und den Rest des Restbetrags an mein Spediteur, die zu Ihrem Standort zur Abholung kommen wird.

Mein Versender kommt fr Abholung zu Ihrem geeigneten Zeitpunkt. Ich will diese Transaktion vertrauensvolle Basis sein. Zurck zu mir mit Ihren vollstndigen Kontaktdaten:

Vollstndiger Name:...
Anschrift:...
Stadt:...
PLZ:...
Zustand:...
Land:...
Handy-Nummer...

Ich werde dafr sorgen, dass der Scheck an Sie innerhalb von 5 bis 6 Arbeitstagen bekommt.

Alles Gute

Alex
==================================================  ====
Hello ******,
Thanks for your reply,i want you to know that am interested in buying it from you,and am satisfy with your desired last price.I reside in Ireland.Cheque payment will be send out to you in your name and you will deposit it on your bank between 3 to 5 days your account will be credited.

I will include shipping money on the cheque and once the cheque clears and the fund is credited on your account,you will deduct your money and transfer the rest of the balance to my shipper that will come to your location for pick up.

My shipper will come for pick up at your convenient time. I want this transaction to be base on trust. Get back to me with your full contact information:

Full Name :....
Full Address :....
City :....
Postal Code :....
State :....
Country :....
Mobile Number...

I will make sure the cheque gets to you within 5 to 6 working days.

Best Regards,

Alex

----------


## delfin_surfen

Mir wurde genau ein wie beschriebenes Angebot gemacht unter:
Jose Arrizon  'autismneedsacure@outlook.de'

uerste Vorsicht geboten!!!!! 
Hier das Schreiben von Jose Arrizon:

Hallo,

Danke fr Ihre Antwort. ich mchte Sie zu wissen, dass interessiert , um es von you.i Live in America kaufen bin . Ich gebe Ihnen zustzliches Geld von 100 Euro und halten andere Kufer entfernt. Ich werde Scheckzahlung auf Ihren Namen zu schreiben und Sie werden es in Ihrem Bank zwischen 3 bis 5 Tagen Ihrem Konto gutgeschrieben zu hinterlegen. I beinhaltet Versand Geld auf dem Scheck und sobald der Scheck in Ihrem Konto gutgeschrieben , werden Sie Ihr Geld abziehen und bertragen den Rest meiner Verlader , die an Ihrem Standort zur Abholung kommen wird . Meine Verlader fr die Abholung zu Ihrer bequemen Zeit. Ich mchte diese Transaktion Basis von Vertrauen sein. Holen Sie sich zurck zu mir mit Ihren vollstndigen Kontaktdaten :

Vollstndiger Name: ....
Vollstndige Adresse: ....
Stadt: ....
Postleitzahl: ....
Status: ....
Land: ....
Mobile Number ... # { Wichtige }
Angebot : 1000

Ich werde sicherstellen, dass das Kontroll bekommt Ihnen innerhalb von 5-6 Werktagen .

Freundliche Gre.

----------


## Redaktion

Aktuell ein weiterer Versuch dieser Art - wie gehabt, nicht drauf reagieren:

Anfrage von raul.job2004@gmail.com
Hallo,
Danke fr Ihre Antwort. ich mchte Sie zu wissen, dass interessiert, um es
von you.i leben in der Trkei zu kaufen bin. Ich gebe Ihnen zustzliches
Geld von 100 Euro und halten andere Kufer entfernt. Ich werde
Scheckzahlung auf Ihren Namen zu schreiben und Sie werden es in Ihrem
Bank zwischen 3 bis 5 Tagen Ihrem Konto gutgeschrieben zu hinterlegen. I
beinhaltet Versand Geld auf dem Scheck und sobald der Scheck in Ihrem
Konto gutgeschrieben, werden Sie Ihr Geld abziehen und bertragen den
Rest meiner Verlader, die an Ihrem Standort zur Abholung kommen wird.
Meine Verlader fr die Abholung zu Ihrer bequemen Zeit. Ich mchte diese
Transaktion Basis von Vertrauen sein. Holen Sie sich zurck zu mir mit
Ihren vollstndigen Kontaktdaten:
Vollstndiger Name: ....
Vollstndige Adresse: ....
Stadt: ....
Postleitzahl: ....
Status: ....
Land: ....
Mobile Number ... # {Wichtige}

Ich werde sicherstellen, dass das Kontroll bekommt Ihnen innerhalb von 5-6
Werktagen.
Freundliche Gre,

Hello,
Thanks for your reply. i want you to know that am interested to buy it from
you.i live in Turkey. I will give you additional money of  100 euro and keep
other buyers away. I will write cheque payment on your name and you will
deposit it in your bank between 3 to 5 days your account will be credited. I
will include shipping money on the cheque and once the cheque is credited in
your account,you will deduct your money and transfer the rest to my shipper
that will come to your location for pick up. My shipper will come for pick up
at your convenient time. I want this transaction to be base on trust. Get
back to me with your full contact information:
Full Name :....
Full Address :....
City :....
Postal Code :....
State :....
Country :....
Mobile Number... # { Important }

I will make sure the cheque gets to you within 5 to 6 working days.
Best Regards,

----------


## Redaktion

Wir haben technische Manahmen ergriffen, um die bei den Betrugsversuchen verwendeten eMail- und IP-Adressen zu sperren. Leitet uns bitte neue Betrugsversuche weiter, damit wir kontinuierlich Sperren einrichten knnen.

Weiterer Tipp: Nutzt bei den Kleinanzeigen bitte die Option zum Verbergen der eigenen eMail-Adresse, so dass der Interessent immer das Kontaktformular benutzen muss.

Jrgen/Red.

----------


## newt3

es gibt jetzt auch einen
Henry Hartmann
henry.hartmann27@hotmail.com

der euch fragt: "was ist der letzte Preis"

(was an sich schon fern jeglichen Anstands ist)


und wenn ihn antwortet bekommt ihr 'nen tag spter den typsichen oben bereits genannten Formulartext

----------


## Modul

Jawoll, Henry Hartmann <henry.hartmann27@hotmail.com> ist gerade aktiv:

Erst:
hallo,
Was ist der letzte Preis?

Drauf wie blich:
hallo,
Ich bin sehr daran interessiert, Ihre Waren und bin OK mit dem
Preis, werde ich durch Sortieren Scheck zu bezahlen. Sobald Sie den
Scheck erhalten und auf Ihr Bankkonto innerhalb von 2-3 Werktagen
gutgeschrieben, dann wird der Kurier kommen und holen die Ware bei
Ihnen vor Ort in Deutschland. Ich brauche Ihre Informationen, die Sie
die Bestellung zu berprfen OK zu senden.

Vollstndiger Name auf dem Scheck sein: -
Strae: - ________
Stadt: - ________
plz: - ________
Land: - ________
Telefonnummer: - ________
Letzter Preis: -
Vielen Dank und beste Gre


Bitte in den Sperrfilter mit aufnehmen.

----------


## Redaktion

Es gibt weiter Betrugsversuche von: martinex380@hotmail.com
---------
hallo
Ist das Windsurfboards noch frei?
Wie viel ist Ihre letzte Preis
Hoffe bald von dir zu hren
Martinex
-----------
Wir haben die Mailadresse fr Anfragen gesperrt!

----------


## Redaktion

Und weiter geht's mit christoph.rudolph710@hotmail.com
---------------------------------------------
Hallo, was ist Ihr letzter Preis? Gren
---------------------------------------------

----------


## Redaktion

Unser Leser Jan hat uns auf eine altbekannte KFZ-Betrugsmache hingewiesen, die aktuell auch bei Windsurfmaterial-Verkufen auf einer der groen Kleinanzeigenplattformen vorkommt:

Merkmal/Tuschung:
Hammerpreis fr Windsurfmaterial
(Fotos sind im Web geklaut, Artikelbeschreibung oft auch)

Ablauf:
Auf Anfrage erfhrt man, dass der Verkufer zwar lnger in Deutschland war, aber jetzt in Land X (z.B. England) zurckgekehrt ist. Die bernahme der Versandkosten sei kein Problem, die Lieferung soll durch ein Unternehmen (das es tatschlich geben kann) erfolgen. Dorthin soll man auch die Zahlung leisten. Die Kontoverbindung im Ausland gehrt dann aber den Betrgern, die den Namen der Firma dabei nur vortuschen.

Auch geflschte Ausweiskopien werden zur Vertrauensbildung per Mail gesendet.

Schaden:
Wurde Geld an die Versandfirma/Spedition/Treuhnder berwiesen, kommt die Ware nie an.

Die angegebene Bankverbindung lautete in diesem Fall:
Account Name: BTS Haul.
Bank Name: PKO BANK
Bank Address: Pulawska 15, 02-515 Warsaw, Poland
IBAN: PL27 1020 3958 0000 9302 0205 6943
Swift/Bic: BPKOPLPW

Verkufer war 'Paul', paulgann01@outlook.com

Und so sahen in diesem Fall die Antworten des 'Verkufers' aus:

Hallo,
Mein Angebot ist verfgbar. Lebe derzeit in Blackburn, UK. Ich war 2 Jahre in Deutschland ttig und bin jetzt nach UK zurckgekehrt. Wenn Sie Interesse am Kauf haben, kann ich ihnen die Kosten fr den Versand nennen. Falls sie noch weitere Fragen haben, bitte kontaktieren sie mich in Englisch.
Gre
Paul

--- 2. Antwort ---
Hello
Thanks for your reply. The board is at my home in England and total price incl. delivery is 580 EUR.
For delivery and payment, I use a company, who will manage the transaction. I'll prepare the package for delivery and I will pass it to the company. Then you must pay the price to the company by bank transfer and after confirmation of payment, the delivery will start. You can accept or reject it and request a refund of your money.
If you agree, send me your details for delivery.
Paul

----------


## Redaktion

Neue Versuche mit neuer Mailadresse: aleman1038@hotmail.com:
---------------
hallo
wie viel ist Ihre letzte Preis
dringende Antwort erforderlich
-------------

----------


## Redaktion

Neue Versuche mit neuer Mailadresse: rudirank11@hotmail.com
-----------------------
wir wollen Ihre letzter Preis
SL .... " "
--------------

----------


## Surf Maniac

Endlich genug Geld fr neues Material - trotz der unglaublichen Preiserhhungen:

http://www.dailydose.de/private-klei...?siteid=203239

http://www.dailydose.de/private-klei...?siteid=203236

----------


## Redaktion

Hi Surf Manic, schreib uns das lieber dirkte per eMail, dann knnen wir diesen Spam schneller lschen und User sperren. Viele Gre, Jrgen/Red.

----------


## Redaktion

Neue Betrugsversuche von magying82@outlook.com
-------------------
Hallo,
Ich mchte Ihr Objekt zu verkaufen kaufen
was bin Ihre letzte Preis?
------------------
Geiler Text mal wieder ;-)

----------


## Redaktion

Neue Betrugsversuche von SUSANLEE2082@hotmail.com
-------------------
Hallo,
Was ist Ihre Preisvorstellung fr alle Ihre Artikel auf Dailydose
antworten so bald wie mglich
------------------

----------


## Redaktion

Wer SUSANLEE2082@hotmail.com antwortet, erhlt diese eMail:
------
Hallo,
Bin okay mit dem Preis und bin bereit zu zahlen .. Die Bezahlung erfolgt per Deutsche-Bank-Scheck, wenn Sie die Deutsche-Bank-Scheck zu bekommen,
und Sie haben den Deutsche-Bank-Scheck von Ihrer Bank zu lschen, und wenn das Geld auf Ihrem Bankkonto meine Verlader zu kommen und den Artikel abholen.
Ich bentige folgende Informationen. so kann ich senden Sie das Deutsche-Bank-Scheck .....
Vollstndiger Name:
Vollstndige Anschrift:
Telefonnummer:
Letzter Preis
Vielen Dank und beste Gre
+447011120769
----------------

----------


## Redaktion

Neuer Betrugsversuch von mark.ruder1313@hotmail.com
----text----
hallo,
Was ist der letzte Preis?
------------

----------


## newt3

1. from:
emmanuelsamson@libero.it
"Hallo
Verkufer bitte lassen Sie mich wissen, wenn das Einzelteil ist noch 
verfgbar"

2. from:
emmanuelsamson@libero.it
" ZAHLUNGSINFORMATIONEN.
Danke fr Ihre Antwort. Der Preis ist erschwinglich durch mich. Ich bin 
Interesse an den Kauf und bin bereit, einen deutschen Scheck fr die Zahlung zu 
zahlen in Deutschland zu senden. auch, wenn Sie wollen, dass ich Ihnen von UK 
prfen und Europa Konto bezahlen
Wenn diese in Ordnung ist mit Ihnen, bitte zurck zu mir mit Ihren 
Zahlungsdetails wie folgt.
der Name, der auf dem Scheck geschrieben werden und Ihre vollstndige Adresse, 
so dass ich den Scheck auszustellen und ihn zu euch senden
Hinweis: Der Hauptprfung wird 100% klar in Ihr Bankkonto vor der Abholung des 
Artikels.
Ich nehme an, machen die berweisung auf Ihr Konto, aber ich habe nicht das 
Online-Banking, das ist Grund, warum ich mit Scheck bezahlen mchten "

--------------------------
ihm ein **** you zu antworten hab ich erspare ich mir.

----------


## IRF

Moin wollt mal fragen ob dieser User evtl auch nicht seris ist( hat jemand Erfahrung gesammelt) ?:


morin  (eMail-Adresse: ding1morin@outlook.com) hat die folgende Anfrage zu deiner Kleinanzeige 'Slalo .......' auf DAILY DOSE gesendet:
hallo
gerade beschlossen, Sie besser kennen, nicht berraschen.
Wenn es nett von Ihnen, kann ich wissen, Ihren Wunsch an
ding1morin@outlook.com
So dass ich meine Bilder und weitere Informationen ber mich selbst zu euch senden.
morin

----------


## surfhexo

Habe genau die gleiche Nachricht bekommen von "morin". Dass Mehrere genau die gleiche mail bekommen, besttigt meinen (ohnehin schon sehr klaren) Verdacht, dass hier ein Betrger/Spambot oder was auch immer am Start ist. Am besten direkt lschen und blo nicht antworten bzw. irgendwelche Links anklicken!

----------


## Redaktion

Mit diesem Text wurde es auch versucht:
-----------
Hallo,
Ich mchte Ihre alle Ihre Artikel auf Dailydose kaufen
senden Sie mir einen Preis fr alle Ihre Artikel auf dem Display
ich bin sicher, dass Sie ein echter und ehrlicher Verkufer sind
Vielen Dank
-----------

----------


## Redaktion

Auch in dieser Form:
-----
Hallo Freund
Ich mchte alle Ihre Einzelteile zu kaufen 
whats your heit Preise fr sie
Ich hoffe, dass Sie eine ehrliche und echte Verkufer anzeigen
Vielen Dank
------

----------


## Redaktion

Fr Betrugsversuche benutzte Mailadresse: garciaxavi17@gmail.com

----------


## Redaktion

Betrugsversuch mit folgendem Text:
-------
Hallo
rufen Sie mich an meine Handynummer +447011120769
was ist Ihre Preisvorstellung
ich hoffe, dass Sie ein echter Anbieter sind
-------

----------


## Ralph

Bei mir meldete sich neulich ein "Rdiger Haase", hab leider seine Mails nicht mehr. Schrieb relativ ordentliches Deutsch, aber keinerlei Fragen, die ein Surfer stellen wrde. Wollte von Berlin nach Reutlingen (!) kommen, um ein gebrauchtes Board von mir zu kaufen... Letztlich ging es ihm nur um meine Privatadresse, zur Firma, wo ich arbeite - direkt an der Autobahn - wollte er nicht kommen. Hab den Braten aber gerochen, und als ich ihm statt meiner Adresse nur ein paar Kraftausdrcke geschickt habe, hat er tatschlich nochmal geantwortet, und meinte, er sollte es vielleicht doch mal "mit ehrlicher Arbeit versuchen". Auf meine Frage, was denn passiert wre, wenn ich meine Adresse rausgerckt htte, hat er dann aber doch nicht mehr geantwortet. Der Idiot.

----------


## Surf Maniac

So ganz klar geworden ist mir nicht, was du mitteilen willst, bzw. wovor du warnst.
Zumindest fr mich wre es eine ganz normale Vorgehensweise, dass ich einem Interessenten meine Privatadresse, wo abgeholt wird, mitteile und umgekehrt wrde ich das genauso erwarten.

----------


## Ralph

Ganz einfach: es geht denen nicht immer darum, Geld von den angeschriebenen Personen zu bekommen.
In jeder Mail, die ich bekam, stand: "Schick schon mal deine Adresse". In Verbindung mit der bereits vorhandenen E-Mailadresse, und evtl. Telefonnummer haben sie dann eine komplette Identitt, die sie entweder verkaufen, so meine Vermutung, oder aber, entgegen der Ankndigung von Meister Rudi "komme, wenn du zu Hause bist" (die Firma war keine Option fr Ihn), kommt der Besuch dann, wenn man garantiert nicht zu Hause ist, und hinterher ist die Bude leer, nur der Surfkrempel liegt noch da!

----------


## Redaktion

Diese Mailadresse wird ebenfalls fr Betrugsversuche verwendet: markus.marcell27@gmail.com
--------------------
Hallo,
was ist der vereinbarte Preis dieses Artikels?

----------


## buddelwind@gmx.de

Vielen Dank fr Eure Warnhinweise!
Hatte heute auch Email von markus.marcell27@gmail.com!
Der/die wollten mal eben ein neues Board abstauben!

----------


## Redaktion

Neue Betrugsversuche von folgender Mailadresse: markdavid2015@libero.it
----
Hallo
ich sah Ihr Inserat auf DAILY DOSE werde ich gerne wissen, ob das Einzelteil, ist immer noch zum Verkauf angeboten

----------


## Redaktion

Neue Adresse von Betrgern haben wir gesperrt: rodsautter53@outlook.com
---
Hallo, 
Ich mchte Sie alle Ihre Artikel auf Dailydose kaufen 
lassen Sie mich wissen, die Kosten fr alle Ihre Artikel auf dem Display 
ich hoffe, dass Sie ein echter und ehrlicher Verkufer sind 
antworten so bald wie mglich

----------


## Surf Maniac

Alle Microsoft- und Google-Mailadressen zu sperren wre wahrscheinlich schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

----------


## Dennis88

Hallo Redaktion , ich bin leider auf den Betrugsfall reingefallen von Markus.marcell27@gmail.com

Hatte mit dem angeblichen Kufer mehrfach mailkontakt, und leider hat er auch meine komplette Adresse und Telefonnummer.
Eigentlich warte ich nur noch auf den Scheck der per Post zu mir kommen sollte.
Kann ich mich irgendwie noch vor dem Tter schtzen ?

Beste Gre Dennis

----------


## Surf Maniac

Rufe dazu die rtliche Polizei an, wenn du dich bedroht fhlst, aber nicht unter 110.
Vielleicht berichtest du hier kurz, was sie dir empfohlen haben.

----------


## Redaktion

Neue Versuche von: bullsdog107@gmail.com
---------
Hello,
  What's your last price?
Reply

Hallo,
    Was ist Ihre letzte Preis?
Antworten

----------


## Redaktion

Neue Betrugsversuche von der Mailadresse: markus.marcell1384@outlook.com
-------------------
Hallo,
interessiere mich fr dieses Einzelteil. was ist Ihre endgltige Preis?

hey,
am interested in this item. what is your final price?

----------


## Redaktion

Neue Versuche: edwardmoore10@outlook.com
-----
bitte zurck zu mir mit deinem letzten price..antworten Sie mit.

----------


## Redaktion

Neue Betrugsversuche von peters_winton8484@outlook.com
----------- Text ---------------
Hallo
interessiere mich fr dieses Objekt zu sale.what ist die letzte Preisvorstellung? fr die richtige Diskussion knnen Sie mir Ihre E-Mail-Adresse und Telefonnummer oder kontaktieren Sie mich unter (peters_winton8484@outlook.com) ... Gre

----------


## Redaktion

Neue Versuche mit neuer Mailadresse:  francisco_gutierrez29@outlook.com
-----
Hallo,
Wie viel ist Ihr Artikel
Gre

------ bei Antwort folgt ----

Hallo,
Bin okay mit dem Preis und bin bereit zu zahlen .. Die Bezahlung erfolgt per Deutsche-Bank-Scheck, wenn Sie die Deutsche-Bank-Scheck zu bekommen,
  und Sie haben den Deutsche-Bank-Scheck von Ihrer Bank zu lschen, und wenn das Geld auf Ihrem Bankkonto meine Verlader zu kommen und den Artikel abholen.
   Ich bentige folgende Informationen. so kann ich senden Sie das Deutsche-Bank-Scheck .....
Vollstndiger Name:
Vollstndige Anschrift:
Telefonnummer:
Letzter Preis
Vielen Dank und beste Gre

----------


## Redaktion

Neue Versuche von: markus.marcell13@outlook.com
-------------
was ist Ihre letzte Preisvorstellung?

----------


## Redaktion

Wer auf betrgerische Anfragen antwortet, erhlt eine eMail mit hnlichem Inhalt (sptestens dann sollte jedem klar sein, des es um betrgerische Absichten geht):
-----------------------------
Ich bin in Ordnung mit dem Verkaufspreis, Mein Art der Bezahlung mit
zertifizierter Bankscheck, werde ich warten, bis Sie das Geld von
Ihrer Bank haben
bevor er fr die Pick-up. ber das Verschiffen Ich habe ein
Private Versandstelle, die fr den Abholservice von alles in Ordnung
kommen wird,
Sie knnen Ihre Zahlungsinformationen zu bermitteln fr die Kontrolle
auf, um die Reise
Ziel: -

Voller Name :..
Vollstndige Adresse :..
Stadt :....
Postleitzahl :..
Land: ..
Handynummer:..#
Preisvorstellung :..??

hier ist meine vollstndige Adresse in Grobritannien finden Sie eine
Kaufvertrag.

Bream Garden
East ham London NW1 4QP
England.

Ich werde sicherstellen, dass das Kontroll bekommt Ihnen innerhalb von
4-5 Werktagen.
Mit freundlicher Untersttzung zurck zu mir so bald wie mglich.
Vielen Dank an Sie.

Gre
=========================
I am Okay with the selling price, My mode of payment is with a
certified cashier cheque, I am 100% assuring you that the cheque will
be okay. I will wait for you to have the money from your bank before
coming for the pick-up. and about the shipping I have a private
shipping agency that will come for the pick-up from you okay, you can
forward your payment information for the cheque to get to your
destination:-
Full Name :..

Full Address :..
City :....
Postal Code :..
State :..
Country :..
Mobile Number:..#
Asking price :..??

here is my full address in the UK is below for a Sales contract. .

21 Bream garden
East ham London E6 6hx
England.

I will make sure the cheque gets to you within 4 to 5 working days.
Kindly get back to me as soon as possible. Many Thanks to you.

Regards,

----------


## Bobo

HALLO,
WAS IST IHR PREIS FR ALLE Elemente im Display
DANKE

----------


## Redaktion

Neue Versuche von: Reinhard_Christian@outlook.com
------
Hallo,
wie viel ist der letzte Artikel-Preis
Gre

----------


## Redaktion

neuer Text von: jasminehernandez2@hotmail.com
-----------------------------------
hallo,
ich bin Jasmin aus Deutschland
Ich mchte Ihr Surfbrett zum Verkauf
antworten Sie bitte

----------


## Redaktion

weitere Versuche: ABELAVRID@OUTLOOK.COM, abelavrid@outlook.com
------------------------------
Was ist der Preis fr Ihre ALL ELEMENT?

----------


## Redaktion

weitere Versuche mit dieser Mailadresse: t.cole@yahoo.com
------------------------------------
was ist Ihre letzte Preis ?

----------


## Redaktion

weitere Versuche mit dieser Mailadresse: t.cole000@yahoo.com
------------------------------------
was ist Ihre letzte Preis ?

----------


## Redaktion

Ein neuer Versuch wird von uns geblockt: abel - abelavrid@outlook.com
---------------------------------
Hallo,
Ich mchte Ihr Objekt zu verkaufen kaufen
was ist dein Preis ?

----------


## Redaktion

Betrugsversuch wurde von uns geblockt:
peters.witnon789@outlook.com
-----------------------------------
Guten Tag,
Was ist die letzte Angebotspreis fr diesen Artikel?

----------


## Redaktion

Neuer Versuch von peters.winton3310@outlook.com
-----------------------
Guten Tag,
interessiere mich fr dieses Artikel, was ist Ihre letzte Preisvorstellung

----------


## Redaktion

Nach langer Pause gibt es mal wieder neue Versuche von sahin.schulz84@gmail.com
----------------------------
was ist Ihre letzte Preis?
--------- und --------------
Festpreis ? schreiben Sie mir so bald wie mglich.

----------


## ginvin

Hallo zusammen,

htte ich mal erst dieses Forum gefunden, nun hat sahin.schulz84@gmail.com meine Adresse...


Festpreis ?, schreiben Sie mir so bald wie mglich.(s a h i n.s c h ul z 8 4 @ g m a i l.com)



Hallo,

     Ich bin sehr interessiert , und ich bin ok mit dem Preis und bin bereit, Ihnen die Zahlung gltig Euro Scheck bezahlen, wenn Sie die Scheck erhalten, und Sie werden in Ihrer Bank eingelst, die nicht lnger als 2 Tage dauert, um 3 Tage und wenn das Geld auf Ihrem Bankkonto, wird meine Verlader fr die Abholung der Ware in Deutschland kommen. Ich brauche die folgenden Informationen fr die Zahlung.

Name:
Adresse
Stadt:
Land:
Die Telefonnummer, einschlielich Mobil, Festnetznummer und
Bronummer: Endpreis:

Note: Ihre Telefonnummer mssen enthalten sein

Vielen Dank und beste Gre

----------


## DMac

Bei diesen beiden Anzeigen kann es sich auch nur um Betrugsversuche handeln:

http://www.dailydose.de/private-klei...?siteid=228425

http://www.dailydose.de/private-klei...?siteid=228358

Anders sind die Daten, der Text und vor allem der Verkaufspreis nicht zu erklren. 

Bitte prfen! Danke.

----------


## Redaktion

Womo-Anzeigen sind gelscht und User gesperrt, Danke (am besten direkt ne eMail an die Redaktion, dann gehts noch schneller). Gre, Jrgen/Red.

----------


## Redaktion

Neue Betrugsversuche von der Mailadresse mikewilliam19376@gmail.com

------------Text-------------------
hallo bitte tun Sie mich wissen lassen, wenn zum Verkauf noch zur Verfgung steht und auch die letzte Preisvorstellung und mehr Foto davon

------------anderer Text-------------------
Hallo, ich bin an Ihrer Anzeige , und ich wrde fr den Preis zu fragen, und jede verfgbare Foto, wenn es noch zu verkaufen ist . Vielen Dank.

----------


## Redaktion

Neue Betrugsversuche von der Mailadresse mikewilliam19376@gmail.com

------------Text-------------------
Hallo
bitte ich werde gerne wissen, ob die Artikel noch verfgbar ist und auch Ihre letzte Preisvorstellung und der gegenwrtige Zustand

----------


## Redaktion

Ein aktueller Betrugsversuch von Jackmore121@hotmail.com
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Hallo.bitte sagen Sie mir Ihre Verkaufspreis und display picture. { j a c k m o r e 1 2 1 @ h o t m a i l . c o m } 
Dank 
M.F.G

----------


## Redaktion

Jack More ist weiter aktiv mit anderem Anfragetext:
---------
Hallo.
bitte senden Sie mir Ihre verfgbaren Endpreis und display picture
Dank

----------


## Redaktion

Und ein weiterer Vogel versucht sein Glck:
-----------------------
Hallo, ich habe Ihre Waren zum Verkauf freundlich zu mir zurck , wenn es noch vorhanden revtimothy26@yahoo.com ist und wie viel ist der letzte Preis

----------


## Redaktion

Der von 'bensonrank01@aol.com' ist auch s:
--------------------
Hallo,
schreiben Sie Ihre Festpreis ?
Gr

----------


## Redaktion

Eine weitere von uns geblockte Anfrage von me.revtimothy26@yahoo.com oder revtimothy26@yahoo.com
-------------------
Ich interessiere mich fr Ihre Waren
Bitte kontaktieren Sie me.revtimothy26@yahoo.com
paul

----------


## Redaktion

Ein neuer Versuch von mike william - mikewilliam19376@gmail.com
----------
hallo Verkufer lass es mich wissen, wenn der Artikel zum Verkauf und der letzte Preis und mehr Foto davon noch verfgbar ist

----------


## Redaktion

Betrugsversuche von der Mailadresse fafmer_inc@hotmail.com mit folgendem Text:
--------------------------------
was ist lhre letzte preis? f a f m e r _ i n c @ h o t m a i l . c o m
Fafmer

----------


## Surf Maniac

Hallo,

hier mal eine Betrugsanzeige auf Quoka, wie sie sich auf DD auch finden knnte:
Lorch Bird 149 Betrug.jpg


Original:
Lorch Bird 149 original.jpg

HL

----------


## Redaktion

Betrgerische Anfrage von xaviperez95020@hotmail.com
----------------------------------
hallo,
 ich interessiere mich fr alle Ihre Artikel ist oase.com
Ich glaube, dass Sie ein echter Verkufer
Bitte senden Sie mir die Preise der Elemente auf dem Display Sie-haben
dank Sie

----------


## Redaktion

Neue betrgerische Anfragen von rogerwillias@gmail.com
----------------------------------
Hallo,

Ich war glcklich, Ihre Anzeige auf dem Netz zu lokalisieren und ich mag wissen, wenn es ist
Noch vorhanden fr Verkauf. Wenn vorhanden, erhalten Sie bitte zurck zu mir mit dem
Folgende Nachfrager:   

Sind Sie der erste Besitzer?


Jeder Unfall ........

Letzter Preis?....

Aktueller Zustand?..........

Pics

Wo liegen Sie? .......

E-Mail: - rogerwillias@gmail.com
-----------------------------------------------------------
Hello,

I was fortunate to spot your advert on the net and I like to know if it is
still available for sale.If Available,please get back to me with the
following enquirers:

Are you the first owner?


Any accident........

Last price?....

Present condition?..........

Pics?.........

Where are you based?.......

----------


## Redaktion

Neuer Betrugsversuch: Eine ganz kreative Anfrage von xaviperez95020@hotmail.com
-----------------
prise

----------


## Surf Maniac

Wurde die Mailadresse nicht schon gesperrt (#86)?
Wie schon vor lngerer Zeit empfohlen, wrde ich alle MS-Adressen sperren, da diese grtenteils von Betrgern genutzt werden, was Kleinanzeigenmrkte betrifft.

----------


## Redaktion

rodinc95020@gmail.com versucht es so:
---------------
Hallo
ICH WILL SIE IHRE ALLE IHNEN EINZELTEILE FR VERKAUF AUF TGLICHER DOSE WEBSITE KAUFEN
WAS IST IHRE PREISE
DANKE

----------


## Redaktion

Das ist wieder einer unterwegs, aber schon nach der zweiten Anfrage wurde er geblockt:
------------------------
Senden Sie mir das Bild und die Preisvorstellung
jc4017947@gmail.com

----------


## Redaktion

Ein weiterer Versuch wird von uns blockiert,  jutzim11223@gmail.com versucht es so:
----------------
Hallo
was ist Ihre letzte Preis
bin ich mchte den Artikel kaufen
wir Dailydose
danke

----------


## Redaktion

Neue Versuche von stahirawilliam@gmail.com werden von uns blockiert:
----------------------------------------------
Senden Sie mir das Bild und die Preisvorstellung

----------


## Redaktion

Neue Betrugsversuche von folgenden Mailadressen und mit diesem Inhalt:
---------------
ajonesonline20@gmail.com
andyonlinethomas1099@gmail.com
------------
still for sale?..i will like to know the condition and the price...if
you have more pictures you can send it to me and see.
--------------
I am interested in i hope is still for sale?  i would like to know
more about it,i will like to know the price if you have more pictures
you can send it to me .....Hope to read back from you.
 Thanks
----------------

----------


## Redaktion

Betrugsversuch von morinding11@outlook.com
------------------------------------------------------
Hallo meine lieben pls antworten mir, damit wir morin besprechen knnen

----------


## Redaktion

Aktuell versucht es ein Betrger mit dieser Kontaktaufnahmen:
----------------
Was ist dein letzter Festpreis ..?
m.w112@outlook.com

----------


## Redaktion

Ein weiterer Betrugsversuch wird ffentlich gemacht: Mails von superbeck107@gmail.com
--- Text ----
Hello
What&apos;s the last price?
Reply

Hallo
    Was ist der letzte Preis?
Antworten

----------


## Aleksandros

Hallo Redaktion
Habe ne Anfrage aus Ungarn bekommen. Er Will ein Segel von mir kaufen im Wert von 80€.  Ich denke der Versand ist bald teurer als das Segel. Er schreibt auf Englisch und ist relativ hartnckig. Schreibt schon die 3. Mail.
Ist da irgendwas bekannt?

----------


## Surf Maniac

Wie will er denn bezahlen?

----------


## Aleksandros

per Paypal... Und um den Versand brauche ich mich nicht zu kmmern. Er will alles organisieren...

----------


## Surf Maniac

Wo soll dann das Problem liegen, wenn er per Freundezahlung berweist?

----------


## kiki68

> Hallo Redaktion
> Habe ne Anfrage aus Ungarn bekommen. Er Will ein Segel von mir kaufen im Wert von 80€.  Ich denke der Versand ist bald teurer als das Segel. Er schreibt auf Englisch und ist relativ hartnckig. Schreibt schon die 3. Mail.
> Ist da irgendwas bekannt?



Moin,schreib doch Jrgen mal direkt an,ber das Kontaktformular.
Evtl ist dort ja die Mail Adresse bekannt.
Bin ja auch immer etwas vorsichtig,wenn der Kufer alles organisiert und am Preis nichts zu meckern hat.
Aloha Gunnar

----------


## Redaktion

Hallo Aleksandros,

stell Fragen an die Redaktion am besten per eMail (siehe Link zum Impressum unten auf jeder Seite), dann knnen wir schneller antworten. Im Forum richtest du Fragen an die Community (DAILY DOSE Leser).

Es kommt hufiger vor, dass User aus dem Ausland Gebrauchtmaterial kaufen wollen. Manchmal wird dabei eine Verasndandresse in Deutschland angegeben, der gesamte Einkauf wird dann gesammelt von dort z.B. in Richtung Osten exportiert.

Aufwndiger ist der direkte Versand, weil kostenintensiver. Wenn es eine gute Versandmglichkeit gibt (Warenwert versichert bei Verlust) und der Kufer den Versand bezahlt, dann sollte es kein Problem sein. Wichtig ist dabei besonders, dass die Ware genau beschrieben und fotografiert wird. Der Kufer muss den genauen Zustand und alle Mngel kennen, gerade wenn bei Unstimmigkeiten eine Rckabwicklung kompliziert werden knnte.

Absolut sicher ist man als Verkufer nur bei Vorkasse (Versand nach Zahlungseingang der berweisung auf dem Konto).

Viele Gre
Jrgen/Redaktion

----------


## Redaktion

Achtung Trittbrettfahrer!

Einige User haben uns darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass Trittbrettfahrer unterwegs sind, die massenhaft Kleinanzeigen ohne Foto mit kurzem Text einstellen, um bei Anfragen darauf auf eine andere Kleinanzeigen-Website zu verweisen.

Diese Methode dient letztendlich der Bewerbung einer anderen Website und schadet damit unserer Community.

Falls ihr auf eure Anfragen an Verkufer Antworten wie hier unten erhaltet - sendet uns eine eMail!

----------

Hallo xxx,

der Artikel wird privat auf der neuen Plattform xxx verkauft. Die Plattform haben zwei Freunde von mir gegrndet, dort findest du ein paar Fotos vom Artikel , mehr Infos usw. Hier der Link dazu: xxx
Du kannst dort auch direkt Fragen an den Verkufer stellen...

Solltest du Fragen zur Plattfom haben, dann kannst du gerne mir oder direkt dem xxx Team schreiben (auch auf Deutsch).

Gre
xxx

----------


## Redaktion

Neue Betrugsversuche in dieser Art von ajonesonline20@gmail.com
(Mail einfach ignorieren)
---------------------------------------
Hello,
 How are you?,i am interested in your (    	ION Windsurf Tec Quiverbag) i will like to know the last 
price without shipping and the condition,if you have more pictures you can 
send it to me and see.
 Thanks

----------


## sabine

Guten Tag,

ich habe heute eine merkwrdige Antwort auf eine Suchanfrage (suche gebrauchtes Surfbrett ab 200 Liter Volumen) erhalten: 
Jemand bietet mir ein 2 Jahre altes "Fanatic Goya Surf" fr 80 an. Inkl. Versand fr 85. Angeblich wohnhaft in der Schweiz aber mit einer Mailadresse, die auf eine Website von Nigeria verweist... eine Adresse war nicht vorhanden.
Ich habe ein solches Modell weder mit 200 Liter Volumen, noch 2 Jahre alt gefunden. Ich habe daher um Bilder gebeten, halte aber diese Antwort fr recht unseris, denn ein 2 Jahre altes Board wird sicher hher gehandelt.
Ausserdem soll ich berweisen und mir wird dann das Board geschickt...
ich warte jetzt ob noch Bilder kommen, wollte aber schon mal vorsichtshalber warnen und darauf hinweisen, dass ggf. auch die Kufer Acht geben mssen.

Gru
Sabine

----------


## Redaktion

Hallo Sabine, definitiv ein Betrugsversuch! Sende uns die Mail des Anfragenden an die Redaktion, wir nehmen die Mailadresse dann in die Sperrliste fr Anfragen auf.

Grundstzlich vor Kufen:
Gegen solche Betrugsversuche von 'surfunkundigen Laien' kann helfen, wenn man sich Detailfotos in hoher Auflsung, eine genaue Beschreibung des Zustandes und Festnetznummer senden lsst (vor berweisung anrufen). Als Bildmaterial werden gerne aus dem Web geklaute Bilder verwendet, deshalb nach zustzlich Detailaufnahmen anfragen, die der Betrger natrlich nicht anfertigen kann.

IP-Adressen bei Unklarheiten zu berprfen macht immer Sinn, geht zum Beispiel auf www.infosniper.net, www.geoiptool.com/de/

Viele Gre
Jrgen/Red.

----------


## Redaktion

Aktuell wird die Mailadresse marthomas11223@gmail.com fr Betrugsversuche benutzt:
---------------------------------------------
Verkufer, Hallo ich bin Marie Thomas ich Ihre Artikel auf Dailydose kaufen mchte, bitte senden Sie mir weitere Bilder und auch der Preis fr den Artikel danke
Von: marie - marthomas11223@gmail.com

----------


## Redaktion

Aktuell wird die Mailadresse Lukas5012@outlook.com fr Betrugsversuche benutzt:
---------------------------------------------
Interessiert Was ist der letzte Preis ? kontaktiere mich..

----------


## Surfaholic

Und der Nchste..... wilfredmoore11@gmail.com

      Am 28. Januar 2018 10:14:34 MEZ schrieb wilfredmoore11@gmail.com:

                Hallo Guido!
                wilfred (eMail-Adresse: wilfredmoore11@gmail.com) hat die folgende Anfrage zu deiner Kleinanzeige 'North Sails Volt 5,9m�' auf DAILY DOSE gesendet:

                &quot; gut letzte Preis von Sie..

-----------------------------------


Hello,
            Thanks for your reply,I am okay with your selling price,I will like to know if payment by  German bank check is acceptable by you,If you are okay with my payment method...Kindly get back to me with the information below so that payment can send to you immediately..

        Name to be on the check:
        Contact address:     
        city: 
        city code:
        Mobile number: 

        I will wait till you cashed the check into your account before pickup is done by my shipper..Looking forward to hear from you soonest..

        Have a nice day...
        ___________________

        Hallo,
             Vielen Dank fr Ihre Antwort, ich mit dem Verkaufspreis in Ordnung bin, werde ich gerne wissen, ob die Zahlung von deutschen Bank Scheck von Ihnen akzeptabel ist, wenn Sie mit meine Zahlungsmethode in Ordnung sind ... Bitte mir unten so mit den Informationen zurck dass die Zahlung sofort an Sie senden ..

        Name auf dem Scheck zu sein:
        Kontakt Adresse:
        Stadt:
        Postleitzahl:
        Handynummer:

        Ich werde warten, bis Sie den Scheck in Ihrem Konto eingelst , bevor Abholung durch meine shipper..Looking nach vorn getan wird, von Ihnen zu hren bald ..

        Einen schnen Tag noch...

----------


## Redaktion

Betrugsversuche von dieser Mailadresse: maxjens73@gmail.com
---------------------------------------------
letztes Angebot.? Ich interessiere mich fr den Kauf es mir schicken kontaktieren ..

----------


## Redaktion

Neue Betrugsversuche von dieser Mailadresse: maxjens73@gmail.com
---------------------------------------------
preis verhandelbar? was ist Ihre letztes Angebot ?

----------


## Redaktion

Neue Betrugsversuche mit dieser Anfrage:
Wenn es noch fr den Verkauf ist? Kontaktieren Sie mich b e r s a n d 8 0 @ o u t l o o k . c o m
Von: Schulz sandor - bersand80@outlook.com

----------


## Redaktion

Neue Betrugsversuche mit dieser Anfrage:
Wenn es noch fr den Verkauf ist? Kontaktieren Sie mich { s o v g r u @ o u t l o o k . c o m }
Von: Sovric Gruber - sovgru@outlook.com

----------


## Redaktion

Neue Versuche, dieses Mal wird die Artikelkategorie sogar erwhnt.
Von: lovelyawayvalley@gmail.com
---------------------------------------
Hallo
Ich mchte Ihre segel zum Verkauf gebucht kaufen, geben Sie mir Ihren letzten Preis fr Sie.

Alles Gute
----
Hallo
Ich mchte Ihre Neopren fr Verkauf gebucht kaufen, geben Sie mir Ihren letzten Preis fr Sie.

Alles Gute
--------
Hallo
Ich mchte Ihr Fahrrad zum Verkauf gebucht kaufen, geben Sie mir Ihren letzten Preis fr Sie.

Alles Gute
------
Hallo
Ich mchte Ihre Masten fr den Verkauf gebucht kaufen, geben Sie mir Ihren letzten Preis fr Sie.

Alles Gute
---
Hallo
Ich mchte Ihre kites zum Verkauf gebucht kaufen, geben Sie mir Ihren letzten Preis fr Sie.

Alles Gute
----
Hallo
Ich mchte Ihre Kitesurfboards fr Verkauf gebucht kaufen, geben Sie mir Ihren letzten Preis fr Sie.

Alles Gute
--------
Hallo
Ich mchte Ihre Gabelbume fr den Verkauf gebucht kaufen, geben Sie mir Ihren letzten Preis fr Sie.

Alles Gute
--------
Hallo
Ich mchte Ihre Finnen zum Verkauf gebucht kaufen, geben Sie mir Ihren letzten Preis fr Sie.

Alles Gute

----------


## Redaktion

Neue Betrugsversuche von dieser Adresse: dirklars67@gmail.com
---------------------------------------
Schicken Sie Ihren letzten Preis

----------


## Redaktion

Neue Betrugsversuche von: debora sale - wholesale20188@gmail.com
-----------
INTERESSIERT IN IHRER ANZEIGE.
Hallo, ich interessiere mich fr Ihre Anzeige und ich mchte fr den Preis und jedes verfgbare Foto fragen, ob es noch zu verkaufen ist. Vielen Dank.

----------


## Redaktion

Betrugsversuche von mrdmann96@gmail.com
------

Senden Sie Bilder mit Ihrem vorgeschlagenen Preis.



------
Hallo,

    Freut mich, von dir zu hren. Das hrt sich gut an und es ist so,
als knnten wir kommen
eine Vereinbarung, so halten Sie die Anzeige vom Markt und erwgen,
verkauft zu mir.Ich bin
OK mit dem Preis 100  €, Ihre Angaben werden fr die Bezahlung bentigt
Ihnen per Post ausgehndigt werden, in der seriser Kurier die
Sendung.


Also mach dir keine Sorgen darber OKAY. Ein berschugeld sind wir auf der
Scheckzahlung, die sowohl den gekauften Artikel als auch den
Abholung ok. Alles was Sie tun mssen, Sobald der Scheck in 3 funktioniert
Tage, mssen Sie Ihre Zahlung abziehen, danach die restlichen Mittel
In-cures Versand fr die Abholung an Ihrem Standort ... Ich werde die senden
Angaben zum Versandagenten, wenn die Zahlung gelscht wird.

Kontaktieren Sie mich wie unten beschrieben mit Ihren Daten:

Vollstndiger Name...

Wohnadresse...

Handynummer...

Haustelefonnummer...


Ich werde erwarten, von Ihnen so bald wie mglich diesbezglich zu hren.

Danke.

----------


## Redaktion

Betrugsversuche von der Mailadresse: Kelly12132@outlook.com
----------------
interessiert, was ist Ihre letzte Preis ?? 
---------------
interessiert, was ist Ihre letzte Preis ?? (Kelly12132 @ outlook.com)

----------


## Redaktion

Aktuell kommt es zu Betrugsversuchen von dieser Mailadresse: boomrootleed@gmail.com
(Angefragte Produkte wechseln sich ab)
----------------------------
Hallo
Ich mchte Ihre Gabel Baume fr Verkauf zum Verkauf zu kaufen, lassen Sie mich wissen, wenn seine zur Verfgung und geben Sie mir ihren letzten Preis fr Sie.
Herzlichen Gren

----------


## Surf Maniac

Es ist zwar kein Betrug, aber Spam:
https://www.dailydose.de/private-kle...?siteid=286997

Wenn das jeder tun wrde, wren die Anzeigenkategorien voll mit dem Mll.

----------


## Redaktion

Anfragen per E-Mail wie diese weisen auf einen Betrugsversuch hin.
Hier geht es um das Sammeln von realen Kontodaten. Niemals auf solche E-Mails antworten. Verwende Mailadresse: obellin@gmx.net


-------
Hallo ,
Guten Tag, vielen Dank fr Ihre Antwort bezglich des Artikels. Wie geht es Ihnen? Jawohl. Ich bin wirklich interessiert und bereit, es fr meine Tochter zu kaufen, ich habe den Artikel mehrmals berprft und gefllt mir sehr gut, was ich dort auf der Site sehe, ich bleibe und arbeite in den USA....Und ich werde dich bezahlen per Bankberweisung....Ich biete Ihnen gerne einen Betrag von 650chf an und sende den Artikel auch an meine Tochter dort drben in czech republic mit Post..ich bezahle Sie per Bankberweisung direkt an Ihre Konto
..
Name...
Kontonummer...
Iban...
SWIFT-Code...
Ich warte auf Ihre Bankverbindung, damit ich die Zahlung sofort vornehmen kann.
Mit bestem Gru
-------

----------

